# Some shirt concepts for my band.



## Variant (Dec 28, 2009)

*Here's a couple of shirt ideas for my band 'The Surfacing' for you all to check out. More humorous than I would expect for such a serious band (you've all seen my core-less apple avatar), but that's the way it worked out:*













*
Note how the backs are designed for longhairs.  More metal bands need to realize that approximately 40% (probably more depending on the particular band) of their fans' hair covers up the shit on the back. The Surfacing is aware of this fact and we accommodate. *


----------



## Randy (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks great. 

While I like it exactly as it is on paper, I'm guessing it'll look better as white text on black shirt if you're having them screen printed. Just my


----------



## Andii (Dec 28, 2009)

I like both of them.


----------



## Variant (Dec 29, 2009)

Randy said:


> Looks great.
> 
> While I like it exactly as it is on paper, I'm guessing it'll look better as white text on black shirt if you're having them screen printed. Just my



Hmmm... perhaps. I'll have to try an invert of the latter. The 'Bitter' shirt stays white, though.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Dec 29, 2009)

I like white for metal bands tees, if only for the sake of breaking paradigms .

The Bitter one is awesome, btw. I might acquire one myself


----------



## jymellis (Dec 29, 2009)

i like them both! mushroomhead has their logo or different grphics at the bottom on their shirts also  i like it. personally i would change the back of the second one.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 29, 2009)

The second shirt is awesome, 'core free since 2008' made me lol XD Nice band text too, kinda what I want to go for with my act I'm putting together. 

The first shirt I dno I can't see how it fits in with your band, and though its funny its a bit too random if you get me.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 24, 2010)

The 2. design is awesome! You where allways creative, and this is not an exception! The first one is cool too, just a bid empty!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 24, 2010)

Both look hella profesh, sweet work Ryan


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 26, 2010)

If you don't use the first design as a band shirt proper, that would be a killer novelty t-shirt on its own.


----------

